# How often should a betta flare?



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Hii 
I have a question about flaring. My little guy is in a pretty high traffic area of the house and he likes to flare at _everything_, he's a really active guy. Now I know it is good to give bettas flaring exercises with a mirror but how much is too much?
I usually do about 5 minutes with the mirror everyday. Should I stop or reduce that because of how active he is throughout the day? I don't want to stress him out.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

mine are in sight of one another, so they flare as much as they want, or as little as they want. they generally say no more than five minutes a day with a mirror, but mine do fine with random flare sessions through the day. the ones that aren't in sight of another betta get a few minutes with the mirror every now and then.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Where I'm at it is advised to give them 15 minute daily exercise.
I sometimes let them flare for an hour or more (as long as it takes me to feed and clean). But mine aren't in constant sight .... well not close anyway..... of other bettas.


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm interesting.. Maybe he'll be fine just flaring at everyone that walks by  I'll still give him some mirror time when I have breakfast by his tank once in a while I guess.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I leave mine next to my girl and keep a mirror permanantly on the tank. he flares whenever he feels like showing off.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Hahaha! One of my boys is in my bedroom so it's very low traffic, but at night when his tank light is on and the sun sets so the room is dark he patrols his tank flaring at his reflection. He does this for a couple of hours a night with breaks to see what's hiding under his log. 

He's had one pin hole in his fins, soon after moving into this tank & starting his nightly routine, but no problems since then. Of course he's a plakat, so he doesn't have long fins to bother him. Plus he's from a breeder so he didn't have the rough "childhood" of some pet store fish and I think this has helped with his overall health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

